# Outdoors ohio filmed on berlin and out of huron



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we filmed a couple new shows, the first one will air December 6th @ 6 pm, that show was the Huron tournament. The second show will air December 13th @ 6 pm, that show was a vibe bite on berlin lake. Good fishing...sammy cappelli


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

THANKS SAM.......Could you remind us Seniors the day prior so we can record them and not miss our naps?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Sammy,been looking for these 2 shows.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm glad D'Arcy asked me to do the berlin show, the berlin lake association does so much for the lake and the new bike trail is awesome. But getting Martha from less's bait shop involved was cool too. I remember my dad taking me fishing out there and stopping by Less's back when i was kid. 
It was a cold day on the water it was snowing and raining out there but we made the best of it. Happy Thanksgiving.....good fishing...sammy cappelli


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

yes,they sound like good shows.What channell will they be on ? Is this part of the outdoors Ohio that Darcy and Joe Thomas did for Fox Ohio?


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Sports time ohio


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks, Sam. I have my DVR programmed for the Outdoors Ohio shows. Yours are the best, others no so good! Unfortunately, they air them abt a hundred times-same show for weeks, and I have to clean them out after every new showing! But noone should ever miss a show due to the frequent repeats!


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

I have the mosquito lake episode from January saved yet.....pick up something new every time I watch it...thanks Sam ...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Got time warner, anyone know what channel that would be,....would really hate to miss it!


----------



## dmorgan4 (Oct 8, 2007)

36, I think


----------



## wilyc (Apr 5, 2009)

It's on ch 308 or hd 1308


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Sammy! I knew you said it would be in December, got to make sure I set the Dvr. Also, I don't think D'arcy has contacted Jared yet.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

I will call D'Arcy and ask him to call Jared, he is so busy it probly just slipped his mind. Hope you enjoy the show. Thanks, sammy


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

anyway to watch the mosquito one now? i didnt even know something was filmed there


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

We fimed a show on jigging and a show on trolling leadcore on mosquito last spring with #73 Joe Thomas. Not sure if they will show them anymore. Sammy


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

is this on the internet by any chance? thanks


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I have DirectTV, does anyone know the chanel number?


----------



## CalledInSick (Nov 28, 2011)

DirectTV channel is 662, can't wait to watch it! My walleye experience is close to none and this site and these shows should help..I hope


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

You're in the right spot now to learn, learn, and learn! Welcome to the site, CalledinSick. And by the way....done that many times...called in sick that is!!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Went hunting with my dad and my son, i got a decent 13 point that will score around 135-140. My son got another good one, 9 pt with a broken tine, about a 19" inside spread, good beams--24-25". Great time, hopefully dad will get the big one that we been getting a ton of pictures of. This would have made a great show!! Sammy cappelli


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Just a reminder about the show on sto on tonight at 6. Thanks, sammy cappelli


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

My channel guide says 7:30 here in PA. Time warner cable. I'll check at 6: tho.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Yea your right it is 730 tonight. It was suppose to air last nite at 6 but didnt. It should be on tonight. Sammy


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You can still catch both shows (Huron & Berlin) between this week and next.--Tim

Here's the listings: 
http://www.stohd.com/TVSchedule.aspx .................................................................................................................


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Hopefully my DVR caught it last night. My list said in search of a huron trophy outdoors ohio but it was an old rerun at six of dove hunting. Its set to record the each episode but sometimes it misses them if it is not in the right time slot. Sammy, we were right in front of you in the take off line, I was hoping you guys got some shots of the line.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

The huron show will be on Sportstime Ohio tonight at 7pm., Thurs.12-8-11--Tim.........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

ah!
Thanks Tim!
Watchin it now. I fish Berlin alot and the next one on Tuesday is on my anniversary. My wife wanted to go out to eat, but we aren't ;-)


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> Hopefully my DVR caught it last night. My list said in search of a huron trophy outdoors ohio but it was an old rerun at six of dove hunting.


Same ehere. Was all set to watch some fishing, and it was a dove hunting show. I have ATT UVerse, and it says the Huron show will be on Sunday at 9:00.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Does anybody have any idea what channel this might be on with Wow Cable. I just got this cable, it kind of sucks, and I am trying to figure out the channels. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

just watched it on dvr. Great show way to go guys.Im really looking forward to the Berlin show as I fish that lake more than Erie.
Keep up the good work more Ohio outdoor shows would be appreciated.
Also good to see fellow OGF members involved in these


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

dre said:


> Does anybody have any idea what channel this might be on with Wow Cable. I just got this cable, it kind of sucks, and I am trying to figure out the channels. Any help is appreciated!


72 in the Cleveland area. 57 in Columbus--Tim................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

The huron show will be on Sportstime Ohio Sun12/11 at 9pm. 

The Berlin show will be on Sportstime Ohio Tues.12/13 at 6pm.
Wed.12/14 at 3:30am. and 7pm.
Fri.12/16 at 4:30am. and 7:30pm.
--Tim.........................................................................................................


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I got the DVR set. Thanks for posting.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow said:


> 72 in the Cleveland area. 57 in Columbus--Tim................................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 52408


Thank you!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Enjoyed the show, as I always do. Good stuff. Even saw myself in it a few times ( I was right in front of D'Arcy in line for the weigh in).


----------



## JKadam (Apr 4, 2011)

If any of you are wondering who the nut in the kayak was on the berlin show, it was me... lol. I caught the show yesterday, very informative. You guys were using bigger vibe's than what I was using, maybe that's where I went wrong.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

I wanted to let everyone know that we are working on a low entry walleye tournament circuit on berlin and mosquito. Martha from less's and Joe from mosquito along with the berlin lake association are going to run it. We want to make the tournaments as simple as possible with entry fees at around $60. They want to have 2 qualifiers and a 2 day championship. You only have to fish 1 qualifier to fish the championship.. The champuonship around $100 for two days. Here is what we were thinking for dates:

1st Mosquito lake Saturday April 21 st
2nd Berlin lake. Saturday may 19 th
Championship 
Day 1 at mosquito saturday june 9 th
Day 2 at berlin saturday june 10 th

Thanks, sammy cappelli


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

sounds good to me...count me in all i need is a good partner.. if anyone is interested in teaming up with me PM me..


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Let me run something by you guys and get some opions,,,

I would like to have boaters and nonboaters sign up. The boater would have to sign up with a nonboater but to make it fair for everyone and to MAYBE get some new guys into tournament fishing or better yet for guys who want to learn different techniques on how to catch walleye we would split the teams up, it would be like a pro-am. The boater would have a $50 entry and the nonboater $25,(or what ever you think for entry fees), you draw a new teammate every tournament, you weigh your best five per team, boaters win their prize money and nonboaters win their own. 
The key is to sign up with a nonboater, if you dont sign up with a partner then you fish yourself. I think ogf would be a great place to find a partner. I just think it would make it a more even playing field and a great way to learn more ways to catch walleye. 

One rule that we will change is cell phones, we will open cell phones up, their is no way to enforce the "NO CELL PHONE" rule so just let everyone use them. Believe me the last thing i want to do is answer my phone when im fishing and the way i see it is even if someone calls you and says "hey go out and pull leadcore i just caught 3 fish" well you still got to go out and catch them!!

Let me know what you think, just a thought!

Sammy


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sounds good hvac keep us posted on this topic and dates for it. So some of us can work with trying to fish other circuits as well. As of right now im fishing 2 circuits and trying to fit in a 3rd will be tough but it can be done maybe post as well in the tournament discussion forum


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I dont like the use of cellphones in the tournaments... I think they should be only used for emergencie use only..example wife goes into labor lol..a serious accident or death.. an emergencie work call for those that are on call and may have to answer a phone call like myself (as that is part of our job) but to actually say you can call your buddy up and tell him that your on em and come up next to us to block out another boat or whatnot i just dont think thats sportsmanlike. I think its a disadvantage for most.. It becomes not where and how to catch fish but a who you know tournament.. And that takes away from the integrity of tournament fishing. Everyone is going to have their own opinion on this. and it may not change anything but just my thoughts. But ultimately its not my decsion.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

freakofnature13 said:


> I dont like the use of cellphones in the tournaments... I think they should be only used for emergencie use only..example wife goes into labor lol..a serious accident or death.. an emergencie work call for those that are on call and may have to answer a phone call like myself (as that is part of our job) but to actually say you can call your buddy up and tell him that your on em and come up next to us to block out another boat or whatnot i just dont think thats sportsmanlike. I think its a disadvantage for most.. It becomes not where and how to catch fish but a who you know tournament.. And that takes away from the integrity of tournament fishing. Everyone is going to have their own opinion on this. and it may not change anything but just my thoughts. But ultimately its not my decsion.


I gotta' agree with that. Do it all on your own skills.--Tim.........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Cell phone tournaments always seem to be more fun and laid back. What works for one boat, program-wise, doesn't always work for another boat. Face it. In this day and age with cell phones, you simply can't enforce a 'no phone' rule. As much as we'd all like to think everyone will abide by the rules, there's always an idiot or two that will throw a turd in the punchbowl. Why not take it out of the equation from the giddyup?


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks brother, you explained it perfect.


----------

